# مشكلة في محطة تحلية ro



## ابوميسم (31 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 

الإخوة الأعزاء ..

اشكركم جميعا على جهودكم وعلى ماتقدمونه من خدمات لإخوانكم ..جعلنا الله واياكم من انفع الناس للناس .

اخواني انا املك محطة تحلية المياه بنظام التناضح العكسي RO

نتيجة ظروف تأخرت في متابعة المحطة نتج عن ذلك مشاكل بعضها سهلة بحكم خبرتي وبعضها يحتاج الى اختبارات لمعرفة المشكلة .

اهم مشكلة هي تفاوت الضغوط بين الداخل والخارج من المحطة .

حيث الضغط من المضخة 200psi

وضغط الممبرينات 150psi

مع ان الصحيح ان يكون العكس .. فماهو سبب المشكلة باعتقادكم ؟؟

ارجو البعد عن المصطلحات الدقيقة لاني لست مهندس ..

الامر الاخر بحثت كثيرا عن مواد التنظيف الكيميائي والبكتيري للممبرين ولكن للآن لم اجد عند محلا قريبه ..

هل احد يعرف عند من اجدها بالقصيم او بالرياض في السعودية ؟؟

شكرا لكم


----------



## ENG.Mutaz TEG (1 يونيو 2014)

كم عمر الممبرينات التي في المحطه


----------



## osmanabuleza (1 يونيو 2014)

حاول انقاص الرقم الهايدروجيني وشغل المحطة برقم هايدروجيني في حدود 2-3 لمدة ثلاثة ساعات. واذا لم يحصل تحسن قم بعمليه flushing بواسطة حامض مضافا له مادة non oxdizing biocid


----------



## ابوميسم (4 يونيو 2014)

اشكركم اخواني علي التجاوب ..

الممبرينات عمرها سنة واحده قثط .

ولاحظت وجود املاح على الممبرين من الخارج يمكن حكها وملاحظتها بوضوح .

ياليت التركيبة الكاملة للغسيل وما اسمه المتعارف عليه تجاريا


----------



## osmanabuleza (6 يونيو 2014)

يابو ميسم جرب الطريقة التي ذكرتها خاصة اذاكانت المحطة تهعمل بالابار فربما لاتحتاج غسيل. وفي حالة الحوجة للغسيل الرجاء التكرم بذكر نوع الممبرينات وشركتها لافادتك بالمحاليليوكميتهاللغسيل .


----------



## ابوميسم (19 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير اخي عثمان وبارك لك في علمك.. 

قمت بعمل ماقترحت من تخفيض الph

وقد تحسن الاداء.. لكن ليس بالشكل المرضي.. 
وارغب بعمل فلاشنق لها. 
نوع الممبرين فلم تك.. 


وقد بحثت عن فني للعمل بالمحطة ولكن لم اجد..


----------



## osmanabuleza (23 يونيو 2014)

الاخ ابوميسم جزاكا الله خيرا علي دعوتك الفاضلة اعتقد انك تعاني من ترسبات الكالسيوم كربونيت جرب الشق الثاني الذي ارسلته لكن وهو سهل استخدام flushing بحامض وانصحك حامص الهيدروكلوريك علما انا ترسبات الكالسيوم كربونايت تؤثر في الستيج الثاني وانشا الله تتحل هكذا لان الغسيل الكيميائ يحتاج لخبرة ومعدات


----------



## maidi (3 يوليو 2014)

ابوميسم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الإخوة الأعزاء ..
> 
> ...



يجب تبديل الأغشــية ....


----------



## osmanabuleza (26 يوليو 2014)

الأخ أبو ميسم كيف جرت الأمور معك


----------



## adel mahran (26 يوليو 2014)

هذه الأغشية تعرضت لظروف تشغيل سيئة و حيث أنك ذكرت أنها filmtech فهى على الأغلب من البولى أميد و هذه المادة لا تتحمل وجود الكلور فى الماء ، لذلك قد تكون الأغشية تعرضت لماء به كلور أثناء التشغيل و هذا يؤدى إلى تلف الأغشية و فى هذه الحالة يجب إستبدالها.
أما إذا لم تكن من البولى أميد و كانت من السليلوز فقد تعرضت membranes لإرتفاع فى درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط و كذلك درجة حرارة مياه داخلة أكبر من 35 درجة مئوية و هذا أيضاً يؤدى إلى تلف الأغشية الأمر الذى يستوجب إستبدالها.
و لكن عليك قبل الإستبدال إتباع الآتى:
قياس TDS فإذا كانت أعلى بكثير من القراءات السابقة عليك إذاً إستبدال الأغشية.
قياس خرج المحطة ( مترمكعب/ساعة) فإذا كان أعلى بكثير من القراءات السابقة فإن الأغشية تحتاج إلى تغيير.
أما إذا كان خرج المحطة أقل بكثير من القراءات السابقة فإن الأغشية تحتاج إلى غسيل كيميائى.
هناك حالة أخرى قد لا تحتاج فيها إلى كل ما ذكر سابقاً و هى :
يوجد محبس بين مضخة الضغط العالى و الأغشية قد تكون نسبة غلق هذا المحبس كبيرة حاول فتح هذا المحبس قليلاً مع الضبط و مراجعة قيم الضغط
و الله أعلم


----------



## جمال بشر (23 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المناقشة المفيدة والمعلومات المهمة


----------

